# Baby fell from nest...now what?



## mixergirl (Jun 21, 2007)

For the past few weeks, a pair of feral pigeons have made a home of the eaves over my front porch. They had 2 eggs, both of which hatched and I believe the babies are now between 2 and 3 weeks old. I haven't been interfering too much...I put out some seed and I leave fresh water out for them. Took some pictures but mostly just leave them alone.

Today 1 of the babies fell from the nest...about a 7-foot drop. We picked up the baby, it protested and flapped so it seemed okay, and put it back in the nest.
I checked on it a few hours later and noticed that it's much smaller than the other baby, much less fluffy and doesn't seem as stable. It can't stand on it's own...I don't know if it's supposed to or not. I sort of lifted him/her up to make sure nothing seemed broken and felt a long, ridge-like bone running down the chest, but it doesn't seem totally central. I know very little about birds but I'm willing to help if it needs it. I'm in LA. If anyone has any advice, I'd really appreciate it. Should I take the little one out and try hand-feeding? Or try to find an avian vet?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Is there any way that you can take a few pictures of this one and post them?

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

There are some things that they can get at that age, some of them quite typical. They can also get a "bent keel" that you may be describing although I've never personally seen one. It sometimes happens that one youngster will be just fine and the other just doesn't thrive. In such cases, intervention may be the only way. Since you're in L.A., you might want to get in touch with Terry Whatley (TAWhatley on here), who lives in Lake Forest. She knows all the resources in your area.

Pidgey


----------



## mixergirl (Jun 21, 2007)

*Pix of both healthy and injured babies.*

Thanks so much for looking at these.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Mixergirl and welcome to Pigeon-Talk!

I'm down in South Orange County in Lake Forest. Where in the LA area are you?

I'd be happy to have a look at or even take in these two and finish raising them if we can figure out a way to get them to me or even to a friend of mine in Orange, CA.

Terry


----------



## mixergirl (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi Terry

Thanks so much for the quick response. I'm in the Pasadena area, but don't mind driving to O.C. The parents are still around and I hear them talking during the day. Dad sleeps a little higher on the roof and Mom is usually in the nest...although it's well after dark now and Mom hasn't turned up. Dad is sitting nearby, though. (I've assigned genders based strictly on traditional stereotyping...I actually have no clue who is Mom and who is Dad.) Will the parents be upset if I were to take the little ones? Should I bring the smaller one in tonight and try to give it some peas or softened seed?

Thanks again.


----------



## mixergirl (Jun 21, 2007)

I should add that the bigger one seems to be a very healthy feral...snaps at me and puffs up when I mess around with them too much. If I were to turn the smaller one over to someone, I'm assuming I should separate them and leave the healthier one be.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Mixergirl,

Just e-mailed you also .. Please do go ahead and bring the little one in for tonight and feed it. The peas and softened seeds will be fine. You can call me at 949-584-6696 in the AM .. I'm getting ready to crash for tonight. You are welcome to bring me both babies if you like or just the one .. definitely get the little one in and see if you can be giving it a boost tonight.

Talk to you tomorrow on the phone or on-line.

Thank you so much for helping these babies.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Mixergirl was kind enough to drive the baby down to me this morning. I don't see any wounds or any signs of canker, but there is definitely something not good going on with the little one. It appears to have difficulty in controlling the movement of the head and neck (but not like PMV symptoms) and cannot stand as was posted by Mixergirl. The keel bone looks and feels normal to me but is very prominent as the little one is quite thin.

I have given fluids and have the youngster on low heat. Will start with watery feedings a bit later today if it seems to have rallied enough and will continue with fluids if not.

I'll keep you posted.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you Mixergirl for bringing the little one to Terry, we appreciate all you have done.

Thanks for the update, Terry. I sure hope the baby will be okay.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I'd probably err to the fearful side and begin antibiotics (either Trimethoprim/Sulfa or Cipro) and Met.

Pidgey


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you Mixergirl for getting this bird to Terry. Seems like he needs a lot of attention and care.
Terry, best of luck with this little one.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Have had one small poop from this little one. Not too bad looking color or consistency wise. The fluids and one small, watery feeding have passed through the crop, but I can feel some pea sized objects still in the crop. These may actually be remnants of the peas that Mixergirl fed, and if so, that is not a good sign.

The little one is not showing any noticeable improvement as yet but also not looking any worse.

I gave the first dose of antibiotics around mid-afternoon today. Hopefully whatever is going on will respond to the meds. I am giving Bactrim and metronidazole.

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Good luck with this little one. He looks TOO sweet in the pictures.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Good luck with this baby. I hope he pulls through.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Crop Is EMPTY At 11:30 PM ..*

Normally I'm not up and checking on baby birds this late at night but have been very concerned about this one. I'm happy to report that the crop is now EMPTY .. no round objects and no fluid left. Hopefully, we will be starting with a clean slate in the morning. The little one still has problems with standing and with head and neck control, but I am very relieved that the crop situation appears to have resolved. Will keep you updated tomorrow.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Terry,

Thanks for that happy update, hope he has no lingering injuries that can't heal.


----------



## mixergirl (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm glad to hear this little one made it through another night. I've been watching the posts religiously to see how the baby is doing. I can't thank you enough for taking care of him/her. I've been watching the bigger baby...very fluffy, healthy and feisty. I climbed up to offer some food and was snapped and hissed at quite meaningfully. Dad is still around, too, so I think the older one will be fine.

It sort of restores some of my faith in humanity to see so many people who care about the life on one little pigeon. I'm keeping the little one in my thoughts.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Sad Update ..*

This little one died sometime between 11:30 PM last night and 7 AM this morning. I'm very sorry to have to deliver this sad news.

From the look and position of the body, I think this little pigeon just went to sleep and peacefully slipped away.

Mixergirl, thank you so very much for all your kindness and efforts on behalf of this little bird.

I'm very sorry I wasn't able to pull the little one through.

Terry


----------



## mixergirl (Jun 21, 2007)

Terry
Thank you for trying so hard for the baby. I'm very sad to hear it didn't pull through but I think the cards were kind of stacked against it. I have to say, though, that it was a very lucky little bird with all the people pulling for it and at least it died being cared for and with dignity. I'm still amazed at the impact one tiny little life can have.
Thanks again, Terry.
--Tara


----------

